# [SOLVED] Problems with my WRT54G router with DD-WRT firmware



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

I recently flashed my Linksys WRT54G v6 router with the DD-WRT firmware. The firmware version that I had used is v24-SP1.

The problem is that whenever I downloaded a file from one computer (either through bittorrent or via Megaupload), and from another computer, attempt to access another resource (like a website, etc.) whilst one computer is downloading, my connection on the 2nd computer won't go anywhere. Once the download has finished and I when I tried to connect to the internet on the first computer, it won't go out - at all.

I've performed a ping and traceroute on both systems, but it won't go anywhere. Therefore, I have to do a hard reset on my WRT54G router.

Is there a flaw on uploading my particular firmware for that to happen or do I need to adjust some of the settings on my particular router? My worse case scenario - I may have to get a completely new router - if the problem persisted.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems with my WRT54G router with DD-WRT firmware*

Hello,

Can you confirm the WRT54G's version number? Acording to the Linksys website there isnt a v6.

Please download the firmware from Linksys's Website and re-update it:
Linksys by Cisco - WRT54G Support

If you get the same problem update the firmware again but to the version before the latest to see if you have the same problem.


Dave


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Problems with my WRT54G router with DD-WRT firmware*



Dave Atkin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you confirm the WRT54G's version number? Acording to the Linksys website there isnt a v6.
> 
> ...


Well, there is some information already covered on this website: Version 5 And 6 Router Information - DD-WRT Wiki

I'm not sure if removing the DD-WRT with the standard firmware that supplies with the Linksys router will make a difference, but I'll have to find out.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Problems with my WRT54G router with DD-WRT firmware*

EDIT: I've found some information about my particular problem:
Why does BitTorrent cripple my my router (WRT54g running dd-wrt) every time I download something? : techsupport
Router Slowdown - DD-WRT Wiki

Based from what I read, I have to increase the maximum number of ports on my router. If I recall, there are at least 256 ports, so I increased it to 4096.

In addition, I've adjusted the TCP and UDP timeouts to 600 and 120 seconds respectively. I'll see if there is some difference between those. 

I'll keep you posted if anything, thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Problems with my WRT54G router with DD-WRT firmware*

Hi simon726 the problem is v24sp1 does not work that is why your router is not functioning properly please follow the guide below and follow all of the instructions.

How to Convert a Second Router into a Wireless Bridge | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Problems with my WRT54G router with DD-WRT firmware*



TheCyberMan said:


> Hi simon726 the problem is v24sp1 does not work that is why your router is not functioning properly please follow the guide below and follow all of the instructions.
> 
> How to Convert a Second Router into a Wireless Bridge | | Tech Support Forum


I've followed the instructions using this video: DD-WRT install on a Linksys WRT54G router - YouTube
So far, no die. Until I managed to change the settings on my DD-WRT for the maximum number of internet connections. 

If you people suggested that I should revert to the old VxWorks stock firmware, that's fine. The reason that I want to test out DD-WRT is because that I've testing out a new VOIP telephone service that allows me to give me a free phone number - no matter where I live. The support forums for the company who provided for the free phone line told me to update my router to DD-WRT and that way - the problems associated with VOIP (choppy audio, etc.) would go away.

If you people don't understand on what I'm saying, that's okay. As for that link the OP gave to me, I have to get another WRT54GL router in order to take opportunity of the "bridging capabilities".


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Problems with my WRT54G router with DD-WRT firmware*

You do not have to have another WRT to bridge any ADSL modem/router or access point you own will be fine to bridge over to so that you receive DHCP from the other router and NAT is done by the main router as well eliminating double NAT issues when using two routers.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Problems with my WRT54G router with DD-WRT firmware*

After a fiasco with my DD-WRT firmware, I've decided to revert back into VxWorks firmware (stock firmware). 

Here's how I did it:
1) I've downloaded the vxworks_revert_v02 firmware. Once that was done, I've waited for a reboot, but that didn't happen.
2) I then began to power cycle my router. I've hold to reset button down and plug the router back in to get back into Management Mode.
3) Once Management Mode is shown, I've uploaded the Linksys firmware.
4) Once finished, I began to power cycle my router and then once that was finished, I've reverted back to the original "stock" firmware (that is, the Linksys firmware).

I've followed the instructions from this link: Bitsum Technologies Wiki - WRT54G5 CFE

Anyways, so far - everything remains stable. If any problems arises, I will let you know.


----------

